# Drywall "bong"



## lifestooshort81 (Sep 8, 2012)

While I don't do too much drywall sanding I find I do use my vac a lot to vac up any mess on the floor however it's clogging up my filter pretty quick. Shy of going out and buying a vac with a bag as opposed to a filter, I've seen the drywall bongs or water filter for you folks not familiar with what a bong is. Ive seen homemade ones on the Internet just curious if it's worth dealing with. Seems like it could be a little messy especially if you accidentally knock it over. 

Just curious!


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Get a rigid vac where the hose goes into the bucket. Then buy the bags. I think the one I have is $80 and bags are 10-12 bucks.


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

fine homebuilding has a homemade drywall bong design you speak of. try their website. 

what about getting a drywall vacuum? buying bags isn't really a big deal is it?


----------



## lifestooshort81 (Sep 8, 2012)

Eric K said:


> Get a rigid vac where the hose goes into the bucket. Then buy the bags. I think the one I have is $80 and bags are 10-12 bucks.


I have used a shop vac (brand) with the bags in a wood shop I once worked at. It was nice because when the bag was full you just changed it and suction was restored

I already own two ridgid vacs but both only can use filters. They're the washable kind and a pain to wash only because you have to let the filter dry. I hate to put out $80 to replace two perfectly working vacs at least until I need to. Thanks for the input though!


----------



## dryrocker27 (Dec 2, 2007)

I would look for the shop vac brand. They have worked well for us over the years. Not ask Rigid vacs take bags. A 3hp will work fine. 5HP can suck the sanding machine head to the wall.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

I use a porter cable dustless sander and my old rigid vac with bag. When its full get new bag and your back to work. No beating the filter clean making a bigger mess. Well worth the money


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Festool 36 auto clean is your answer!

http://www.festoolproducts.com/Festool-584014-CT-36-AC-Dust-Extractor-w-Autoclea-p/584014.htm


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Rich D. said:


> Festool 36 auto clean is your answer!
> 
> http://www.festoolproducts.com/Festool-584014-CT-36-AC-Dust-Extractor-w-Autoclea-p/584014.htm


He don't wanna spend $80 on a rigid let alone $750 for a greenie!! Although that's on my 2013 wish list.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

Eric K said:


> He don't wanna spend $80 on a rigid let alone $750 for a greenie!! Although that's on my 2013 wish list.


Same here brotha. Along with the 1000$ drywall sander.


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

I'm more than happy with my porter cable sander that I got for 250 on eBay.


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't think anything will plug a filter quicker than drywall dust. Just when you knock the dust out of your filter don't forget to put it back on.:innocent::innocent::wallbash:


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

And aim the exhaust out a window......


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Eric K said:


> And aim the exhaust out a window......


That worked real well in the college dorms.. :no:


----------



## lifestooshort81 (Sep 8, 2012)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> That worked real well in the college dorms.. :no:


LITERALLY LAUGHING OUT LOUD!!!  

I bang the filter out every so often but I'm working in a shore area where there always a gust of wind and SOMEHOW every time I smack the filter down (with the wind against me), it quickly changes and blows into me. Oye! But yes I've found knocking the filter around loosens the dust and for about 5 minutes I have super suction on my vac until it "clogs" again. I found a cool article here in reference to a drywall bong: 

http://redneckmodern.typepad.com/redneckmodern/2008/01/the-drywall-bon.html


----------



## SclafaniBuilder (Feb 18, 2011)

I use a rigid 5hp and when my filter gets dirty I just use my leaf blower and the filter is back to new. I've never washed a filter in my life...


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Porter cable vac for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## lifestooshort81 (Sep 8, 2012)

SclafaniBuilder said:


> I use a rigid 5hp and when my filter gets dirty I just use my leaf blower and the filter is back to new. I've never washed a filter in my life...


Brilliant idea! Actually my one ridgid vac IS a leaf blower. It's one of those convertible vacs. Omg that's even better  as I was knocking out my filter the other day I was devising a way to use to exhaust of the vac to reverse air through the filter and blow the shtuff loose. Just never crossed my mind


----------

